# My rope baskets keep multiplying !



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

After seeing the rope baskets on here a few days ago I have well and truly caught the bug. For anyone who is interested to make them they are just so easy. All you need is cotton rope and a sewing machine with zig zag stitch.
These will be donated to our church gallery shop for sale.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

They are lovely and aren't you the busy beaver :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow you really have caught the bug :thumbup: great work


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks impressive amount and I have just made 3 more but you wouldn't believe how quick and easy they are.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there a web site or a youtube for making these? I love them! My daughter got me one for my birthday and I want bigger ones too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes just google rope basket tutorials and you will find several.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I love these, but now I wish I had a sewing machine. (I wonder if it's practical to sew them by hand?)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your baskets are fantastic,awesome work and shapes.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

trisha2 said:


> I love these, but now I wish I had a sewing machine. (I wonder if it's practical to sew them by hand?)


I don't think sewing them by hand would work. It would involve a lot of stitching but I don't think you would get the sides to go up as you do on the machine. You could give it a try though as the rope is very cheap.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They are all gorgeous and lovely to see them made from cotton. Great work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your baskets are beautiful. Lovely church donation :thumbup:


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhhh! Rope and a crochet hook. I'm going to give this a go.

https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=how+to+make+a+rope+basket&fr=yfp-t-903

There is a part 2 video as well 

Just purchased supplies. My husband probably thinks I'm nuts, but he had no objection. :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=how+to+make+a+rope+basket&fr=yfp-t-903

Love the idea!

I found a tutorial quite similar of the baskets posted on the picture above


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Christine these are simply lovely.i love them all and bet they will sell very well in the shop.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Christine these are simply lovely.i love them all and bet they will sell very well in the shop.


Thanks Abi, I am hooked on making them at the moment. We have a huge function for the 10th anniversary of the gallery on May 15th so I am hoping they go well on that night. Even if they don't sell I still love making them. I love anything that gives me a quick result and these don't take more than 15 minutes and are so cheap to make. A win win as they say. Cheers, Christine


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great baskets


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I was the first one to share this craft on KP, and I thought I had made quite a few, but you've soared ahead of me. Now I'm challenged to get caught up with you! I'm going shopping today for more cotton clothesline rope and more sewing thread. This past weekend I made many salt dough buttons to use as the finishing touch on the baskets. Just need to brush the buttons with a coat or two of ModPodge and they'll be good to go. Love your baskets. They are so fun and fast to make, aren't they?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Windmill Knitter said:


> I think I was the first one to share this craft on KP, and I thought I had made quite a few, but you've soared ahead of me. Now I'm challenged to get caught up with you! I'm going shopping today for more cotton clothesline rope and more sewing thread. This past weekend I made many salt dough buttons to use as the finishing touch on the baskets. Just need to brush the buttons with a coat or two of ModPodge and they'll be good to go. Love your baskets. They are so fun and fast to make, aren't they?


Yes, they are fun to make and thanks to you that I started to make them. I hope you have better luck buying the rope than I have as all the stores near me have sold out.( I think you have started something) I bought some cheaper white cotton rope at the $2 shop and have been disappointed with the way they made up. I don't think they are saleable. Will have to wait till new stock comes in the shop I bought it from. Thanks again for sharing these, Christine


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You can also spray these with stochgard to keep them water repellent and clean longer if they are not being used for food.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love them , have to try it.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I will make some..I saw the same posting and have thought I would make some also..thanks for sharing your nice baskets


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

OK I caught the bug from you. LOL After seeing yours I had to run out and buy the cotton, I only have 4 baskets and a set of coasters. Thank you for your bug. I am having a great time. The only thing is the cotton rope is not cheap. I get 3 small baskets for about $20.Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Great basket! I may a go at them as well. Guess your baskets are "trending." LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They are just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I have asked this question before and dod not get an answer, so I'm trying again.
Is there any reason why you have to use 100% cotton clothes line? Can you use one with a polyester core?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your baskets are beautiful. I'm sure they'll all sell quickly.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Those are lovely. They can come in very handy for large stashes of yarn (like mine).


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Judyh said:


> I have asked this question before and dod not get an answer, so I'm trying again.
> Is there any reason why you have to use 100% cotton clothes line? Can you use one with a polyester core?


Yes there is. The main reason is you can't sew through the polyester core. Also cotton looks so much better.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanner1950 said:


> OK I caught the bug from you. LOL After seeing yours I had to run out and buy the cotton, I only have 4 baskets and a set of coasters. Thank you for your bug. I am having a great time. The only thing is the cotton rope is not cheap. I get 3 small baskets for about $20.Thanks again for sharing.


Gosh that is expensive. I get my rope from Big W and it is in pkts of 15 metres it is 5 mm width and costs $3:50. Have seen it online for a lot more than that though. I did get some at a junk shop for $2:50 for 15m but it was white and a bit thinner and didnt look good made up. It is packaged as clothesline rope so look around.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Love them! they will be a sell out! fun to find something you like to do, be quick to do and have a good cause to donate to is a total WIN!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You busy beaver you. Very nice baskets. I want try them but have way to much going on.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

How do you get the rope to fit under the presser foot of your machine? Surely it's too thick?


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I crochet my rope baskets. You crochet a single crochet stitch around the rope into each stitch below (twice to enlarge). You can use any yarn you want and make patterns on the sides as you go once you get better. 

Enjoy your fiber arts,

GrandmaNona


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> How do you get the rope to fit under the presser foot of your machine? Surely it's too thick?


No the 5mm rope fits really easy I think you wouldn't want it any thicker though. If it were too thick we wouldn't be making them!!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Judyh said:


> I have asked this question before and dod not get an answer, so I'm trying again.
> Is there any reason why you have to use 100% cotton clothes line? Can you use one with a polyester core?


I guess it's worth a try. I'd be concerned, for my sewing machine, that a plastic clothesline would be hard to sew through. The cotton clothesline I use has what looks to be a polyester core.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are wonderful! I can see a yarn bowl use with the loop at the top? I just might have to try this!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Now I want to try this! They are beautiful.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, great job. I think you have a little cottage industry going there.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Could you please show us a close-up of the type of cord you are using? I want to be sure I have this right before I give it a try. Thank you for sharing! Your baskets are fantastic!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

http://weallsew.com/2013/06/06/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

dancewithmarg said:


> http://weallsew.com/2013/06/06/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


Thanks, I had the wrong cord, darn it!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

dancewithmarg said:


> http://weallsew.com/2013/06/06/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


Thanks, that's a really useful tutorial.
:thumbup:


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What kind of material did you use to make the little bit off color.?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> http://weallsew.com/2013/06/06/coiled-rope-basket-by-juliette-lanvers-for-weallsew/


I really like this link :thumbup:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahhh! Just think of the yarn bowls you can make this way. They will be just as lovely as the baskets you've already made.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

blumbergsrus said:


> What kind of material did you use to make the little bit off color.?


Hi that is just dabs of acrylic craft paint that I did before I made the basket.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

trisha2 said:


> I love these, but now I wish I had a sewing machine. (I wonder if it's practical to sew them by hand?)


I don't think it would be practical to sew by hand, I have seen them in the past done with crocheting around the rope. I have not made any this way, but have thought of it. Machine sewing is faster.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure it is faster with a sewing machine but I don't have one. Also, I do like the look of the rope baskets that are made by crocheting the rope together.

Tell mewhen you dab with acrylic paint, is the paint quite thin and watery? 

Crochet hooks and acrylic paint I do have


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Lorinda said:


> Could you please show us a close-up of the type of cord you are using? I want to be sure I have this right before I give it a try. Thank you for sharing! Your baskets are fantastic!


Here are a couple of photos of the rope, it is 5mm X 15mtr and cost me $3:50.

Sorry the photo quality isn't great but hope that helps.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

trisha2 said:


> I'm sure it is faster with a sewing machine but I don't have one. Also, I do like the look of the rope baskets that are made by crocheting the rope together.
> 
> Tell mewhen you dab with acrylic paint, is the paint quite thin and watery?
> 
> Crochet hooks and acrylic paint I do have


Not to watery. You will get the feel for what works just try it and see.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are really well done!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> After seeing the rope baskets on here a few days ago I have well and truly caught the bug. For anyone who is interested to make them they are just so easy. All you need is cotton rope and a sewing machine with zig zag stitch.
> These will be donated to our church gallery shop for sale.


they're beautiful! I would buy one and I don't buy much cuz I can do it all!

So...on the sewing...the needle doesn't break?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Chemchic said:


> they're beautiful! I would buy one and I don't buy much cuz I can do it all!
> 
> So...on the sewing...the needle doesn't break?


Haven't broken a needle yet and have made over 30 now. I have changed the needle though as I like a sharp one and they do go dull. You must use cotton rope though or you may damage your machine and the needle will definitely break.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Here are a couple of photos of the rope, it is 5mm X 15mtr and cost me $3:50.
> 
> Sorry the photo quality isn't great but hope that helps.


 Thank you for going to this trouble. Very kind of you! I'm glad you did so I know the right type to use. Now I will have to keep my eye out for it. Love your baskets!!!


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks Abi, I am hooked on making them at the moment. We have a huge function for the 10th anniversary of the gallery on May 15th so I am hoping they go well on that night. Even if they don't sell I still love making them. I love anything that gives me a quick result and these don't take more than 15 minutes and are so cheap to make. A win win as they say. Cheers, Christine


Hi, Could you give me an idea where I may find this cotton rope?? I'm in Queensland, closest shopping is Gympie, we have Mitre 10, Bunnings, Big W, Coles, etc. I haven't seen this product, but then again, I haven't gone looking for it till now. Hope you can help, Cheers, Mummsy


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Mummsy said:


> Hi, Could you give me an idea where I may find this cotton rope?? I'm in Queensland, closest shopping is Gympie, we have Mitre 10, Bunnings, Big W, Coles, etc. I haven't seen this product, but then again, I haven't gone looking for it till now. Hope you can help, Cheers, Mummsy


Ok, don't get at Bunnings as is 3 times the price, better quality but you don't need that. The best place I have found is Big W. scroll back to the photo I put in this thread and that is what you get there. It's $3:50 for 15mts. Also don't make the mistake i did and get the white one from $2 shops. It has a gray wadding in the centre so when you sew it you get flecks of gray showing through. Also it doesn't hold it's shape. You may have to search a bit for it in Big W but they do have it. Good luck.


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Ok, don't get at Bunnings as is 3 times the price, better quality but you don't need that. The best place I have found is Big W. scroll back to the photo I put in this thread and that is what you get there. It's $3:50 for 15mts. Also don't make the mistake i did and get the white one from $2 shops. It has a gray wadding in the centre so when you sew it you get flecks of gray showing through. Also it doesn't hold it's shape. You may have to search a bit for it in Big W but they do have it. Good luck.


Thank you so much for the good advice - armed with my photo, guess what I will be buying on my next trip to town ????
Cheers, Mummsy


----------

